# The cost of Madrid to Seville by train



## Choosey (19 Aug 2009)

Hello

First time posting so I hope this is ok.

I have booked a trip to Madrid in October for a week which in hindsight I have decided is too long and as I have already done Barcelona, I thought it would be nice to travel to Seville from the Tuesday to the Friday.  Train journey is only two hours and a half so happy days.  BUT I looked up Rail Europe to get an idea of prices and times and it would work out at £248 sterling return.  Our flights were only half that!  Here was I thinking the train to Cork was expensive!

I am kicking myself for not looking into it before booking the return flights to Madrid but too late now.

Has anyone any knowledge of trains in Spain? Or that journey?  Are they really that much? Are trains much cheaper buying them in the station?   Or alternatively I will look at any other suggestions for midweek.  Though to be honest I was looking forward to seeing some country side on the train and seemingly Seville is lovely.

Open to all suggestions to alleviate my mess up, thanks in advance


----------



## EvilDoctorK (19 Aug 2009)

Look on the Spanish railways site  - http://www.renfe.es ... there's an english version of it 

Not sure what the price would be but it should be a lot less than that

edited to add ... Just had a look and it seems as though the base one-way fare is €77.60 ... but if you book online on the Renfe site for particular trains in advance then you can get it as low as €27


----------



## irishmoss (19 Aug 2009)

If you want somewhere closer both Toledo and Segovia are really nice. Toledo I think was about 30- 45 mins by train from Madrid and Segovia was about an hour by car.
The train to Toledo runs regularly and is relatively cheap.
For a spectacular views stay in either the Parador in Toledo or Parador Segovia, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Choosey (19 Aug 2009)

Thanks a million
I really thought I had made a mess of my holiday and this is the only trip out of the country I am taking this year!
Will look at both options 
Cheers


----------



## EvilDoctorK (19 Aug 2009)

I'd second Irishmoss's recommendation of Toledo and Segovia too ... both lovely towns and pretty close to Madrid (you can get the train to Segovia as well - it's a bit slow but you dont have to drive there) ... Avila is also lovely and close to Madrid too.  If I had to pick one of them I'd pick Toledo.

Worth bearing in mind though that you'll get better weather in October though if you get the train down to Seville ... by the end of October it could be getting chilly enough at night around Madrid.


----------



## Protocol (19 Aug 2009)

Timetables and prices in English:

http://www.renfe.es/horarios/english/index.html


----------



## Protocol (19 Aug 2009)

I did a search for 10th Oct:

[broken link removed]

Loads of high-speed trains (AVE), takes 2.5hr.

All seats are booked and reserved in advance, i.e. I don't think you can turn up and hop on.

70-77 seems to be the standard fare.  It's expensive as it's a premium fast train.


----------



## Protocol (19 Aug 2009)

You can get up to 60% off if you book in advance.

Like many railway operators, they are moving to airline-style yield management systems.

Tarifa Web
Hasta el 60%
En general, compra con un mínimo de 15 días de antelación. Sólo venta Internet. Plazas limitadas. Anulaciones antes de la salida del tren 50% de gastos. No admite cambios.


----------



## Protocol (19 Aug 2009)

I did another search. Tue 13th Oct out, Thur 15th Oct back.

ALVIA 09320 10.05 12.47 Turista SI 60.80 € 24.30 € 36.50 € Preferente SI 94.20 € - - 56.50 € 

AVE 02110 11.00 13.30 Turista SI 77.60 € 31.00 € 46.50 € Preferente SI 116.40 € - - - - 

AVE 02120 12.00 14.30 Turista SI 77.60 € 31.00 € 46.50 € Preferente SI 116.40 € - - 69.80 € 

AVE 02130 13.00 15.35 Turista SI 69.80 € 27.90 € 41.90 € Preferente SI 104.70 € - - - -

*So you can get discounted fares, e.g. 27.90 or 31 euro.*


----------



## Protocol (19 Aug 2009)

So 62 euro return is possible, for 2.5hrs each-way on a high-speed AVE train.


----------



## Padraigb (19 Aug 2009)

Protocol said:


> So 62 euro return is possible, for 2.5hrs each-way on a high-speed AVE train.



It is. But the number of seats allocated to such fares are relatively small, and are more easily obtainable at times when demand on the service is relatively light.

I hesitated over a booking, and when I went back to the site a few hours later the internet specials were gone.


----------



## ccraig (20 Aug 2009)

dont leave seville without trying out the moorish bathhouse, sauns. Its very old, refreshing break from the sun and very impressive, a little secret that the locals can guide you to


----------



## rheinie (20 Aug 2009)

Have travelled on the AVE from Malaga to Madrid return last year 
Think it cost 120euro return with only 1 or maybe 2 stops .
1 was in Toledo sure of the other stop ,wonderful experience .

Just arrived at Malaga Station and got on straight away.
Do allow yourself time and arrive early at station as it is often
booked out.


----------



## Choosey (20 Aug 2009)

Protocol and others
Thanks a million for your help and replies
Will book it in the next week for peace of mind

One more question - there appears to be a number of stations in Madrid - which one do I go with?  Is there a Central Station as that is the one I would opt for if it exists.

Cheers


----------



## EvilDoctorK (20 Aug 2009)

Atocha Station (which is at the south end of the city centre) is where all the AVE trains to the south leave from.


----------



## marco (20 Aug 2009)

EvilDoctorK said:


> you can get the train to Segovia as well - it's a bit slow but you dont have to drive there



There is now a fast train between Segovia and Madrid so it only takes 30 minutes


----------



## Choosey (21 Aug 2009)

Thanks a million EvilDoctorK 
It would be typical of me to miss the train going to the wrong stations
Appreciate your help


----------



## LeoD (14 Oct 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have bought 2 one-way tickets (internet specials) from Madrid to Seville on the AVE for €55.80. The only thing that has me flumoxed is where/when do I get the tickets? I have a confirmation email but it doesn't look like a ticket. Anyone done this before? Any help appreciated.


----------



## dohouch (17 Oct 2009)

Normally the site lets you print ( Spanish-Imprimir) them out, and thats all you need but I have my problems with site too, and unlike the much abused Ryanair I couldn't find anyway to print them out  on another PC that had Acrobat Reader.  Recently bought them in Spain and the PC had no "Adobe Acrobat Reader" , the station was close, went up there and a friendly guy bought at "Atention Cliente" took me out to the station vestibule, where  a machine printed it out for me. To do this you need -- Number  LOCALIZADOR- .


----------



## LeoD (20 Oct 2009)

Thanks dohouch. I think I only got the chance to print the ticket when I bought it but as I don't have a printer at home I thought I would wait until I got to work the following day to do so. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be an option to print a ticket later or at least I can't find one anyway.


----------

